# dusty food



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have seen some post comment about, eliminate dust or less dust. Is dust from food bad? Or can someone explain this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually when talking about dust, it is usually hay.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Goats can't digest dust very well (so I've heard), so I guess it's not great, but I don't think it will hurt them. 
My goats won't eat dusty feed. d:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The feed we use oftentimes has a lot of dust/powder toward the bottom of the bag.
Someone I know runs it through a sieve before serving.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It wont hurt them but they might couch when eating or not eat it . Ive had both happen


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Couch??

edit: Oh, sorry, I guess you meant cough, I didn't get it. d:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry I did mean cough. Trying to clean and type at the sametime isn't easy lol


----------

